# health vent



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks in advance for listening...

Last Friday, we noticed Pippa's right ear had a slight smell to it and there was lots of build-up (I clean her ears weekly, which is how I noticed) so we headed to the vet. She was diagnosed with seasonal allergies and an ear infection and put on meds.

The following Thursday we noticed a crusty lesion on Pippa's ear. It tripled in size within 48 hours and we drive 6 hours because we really wanted our vet (who we like and trust) to get a look at it. She was diagnosed (preliminarily...waiting on pathologist report) with Ear Margin Dermatosis. We were told it was probably genetic and chronic.

Fast forward to today...Pippa has peed in her sleep two times in the past 24-48 hours. She has been SOLIDLY house-trained since 14 weeks or so. So now we are thinking possibly a UTI or a bladder infection...worst case scenario it may be spay incontinence (although fingers crossed this would have shown up 4 months ago when she was spayed?!).

Just feeling so sad for my girl. Worried. Wondering if at this point I should get a full blood work done, since I can't help thinking that something is going on with her to have so many infections at one time. And so frustrated that we've been to the vet 3 times in 2 weeks and SHE IS STILL NOT OKAY.

Vent over. Thanks.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Pippa - your vent is completely warranted! Again, I'm so sorry to hear all this. I don't have any ideas as far as what could be going on - but I do hope you get some answers tomorrow from your vet! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Poor Pippa  I completely understand your frustrations because we are going through similar things with Pacsirta. It feels like everything happens at once! When we took Pacsi in for the puncture wound, apparently she had some minor ear infections. Then few days ago, after giving her monthly Interceptor de-worming pill, Nick noticed some worms in Pacsirta's poop...off to the vet we went, and she's got girardia... ugh  And everything in a matter of over a week! I'm going to take in Sophie's stool sample just in case for a check, too. So, I completely understand your frustrations, and you have every right to vent! Where else could anyone understand if not here on the forums! I am with you and Pippa and hope she gets better soon! Hugs!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh no! :-X

Probably yes, a full blood work would be the best if not for to know it for certain that she's ok or not. It is worrisome but I'm just hoping for Pippa that she just has the unlucky three thing. Bad things happen in threes?! ???

Poor Pippa get well soon!!! 

Ps. Is there any side effects of the meds she's taking? :-\


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone needs to vent sometimes, so vent away.

Look up the meds and see if incontinence can be a side effect. Poor girl she has been going through a lot. Ask your vet if you can clean the crust off her ear with Tucks medicated pads.

Girardia and worms can and do happen in healthy dogs.
She was just exposed to it probably on a walk.
Both are easy to cure but girardia sure makes Poo smell rotten.

Ive been to my vet so many times ( some unwarranted) that she know me and my dogs by name, even away from her office. I jokingly asked her before if I should just start sending her money on the first of each month.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*TexasRed*, thank you! It is good to know girardia is nothing really serious. I know there were few instances where Pacsirta got into poop...really gross. Today Sophie too joined the poop-eater club...YUCK  Don't they ever learn?!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Venting...that is what is needed sometimes. And isn't that what your Vizsla forum family is here for?  
Poor Pippa. It seems like it is just a vicious circle she is in...fighting one thing makes her more susceptible to other things. If your vet thinks it would be a good idea/worth it, then a full blood work up might make you feel better right now...such a stressful and worrisome time right now for you all. 

Please keep us posted on things with Pippa (and Suliko, please also keep us posted on Pacsirta). We missed both girls today!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Suliko said:


> *TexasRed*, thank you! It is good to know girardia is nothing really serious. I know there were few instances where Pacsirta got into poop...really gross. Today Sophie too joined the poop-eater club...YUCK  Don't they ever learn?!


Its not serious as long as its treated.
Sometimes its in water from poo of other animals.
Try and curb the poo eating so she doesn't get reinfected.
Watch Sophie she may have been expose to it too.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Vent away! We felt the same way about Riley. He has had so many health problems from giardia, bordatello, ear infections, upper resp. infections, dermatitis, stomach bugs, and last but not least hip dysplasia. I hope Pippa feels better soon, but hang in there. We used to get and sometimes still get overwhelmed by the health issues, but they're resilient. Riley is a lot tougher than any human I've ever known who has had even a fraction of the problems.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Pippa - I feel your frustration, at least you know what's wrong, we are currently dealing with Max's skin condition not knowing for a fact if it's allergies or demodectic mange.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

How old is Pippa? Our Sadie started peeing in her sleep (only when she napped, not at night) when she was about 10 months old (several months after she was spayed). Check out spay incontinence.

The vet put her on incontinence medication and it worked like a charm - not one single pee since then and we were getting 3-4 pees per week prior to that. She is only 25% of the recommended dosage now that she is 14 months old and it works great. 

I'm hoping we can wean her off of it totally as I prefer for dogs and humans to take as little medication as possible. Too many side effects for everything.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Vent away - and keep a list of your vents (minus the emotion, of course) to go over with the vet. During Savannah's list phase the vet and vet techs got very used to me pulling out a piece of paper to talk through the current list/ status of Savannah's issues. Thankfully, they were all standard puppy stuff. My heart goes out to those of you dealing with the serious issues.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

jld640 said:


> During Savannah's list phase the vet and vet techs got very used to me pulling out a piece of paper to talk through the current list/ status of Savannah's issues.


I do this too. Dozer had/has so many health issues I couldn't keep up with myself. He's finally gone 6 mos without seeing a vet and the only reason were going on Saturday is for blood work (since he's on so many meds). Anyhow I have like a "perma" list in my purse and always pull it out for appointments. Luckily my vet us understanding about how long I'm in there talking and asking questions. I mean, we could pretty much keep them in business on our own. ;P

Sometimes it feels like we brought home a lemon and you just feel so bad for this little creature bec you can't explain to them what's wrong. It's necessary to vent in these times. Then realize the following:


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Anal gland juice stinks! .... except... if I empty them during shower time


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just a quick update and a THANK YOU for all the well wishes and advice...

The lesions on Pippa's skin have almost completely cleared up (we used medicated soap in the bath, debriding, and hydrocortisone) and she has not gotten any new lesions. We have changed her diet - as the possibility of serious food allergies exist. 

We did bring a urine sample back to the vet yesterday because she was still leaking urine at times. They found she had a high level of bacteria in her urine, but no white blood cells, which means an infection but not a UTI. She is on antibiotics for the next 2 weeks, but is not contagious (thank goodness). If the antibiotics don't work, we'll explore spay incontinence. 

Again,THANK YOU. I can't tell you how much all your posts, PMs, etc. meant to me while we tried (still trying?) to figure out what was going on with our girl <3


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

*Pippa* these are definitely better news! 
Your girl is on the way to full recovery! 
Hopefully the antibiotics will help clear that infection and it won't be incontinence. 

Keep us posted still! Now you can relax a bit too! :


----------

